# Private Arabic tutor



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking for a private Arabic tutor (Egyptian, not classic) in either Cairo or Alexandria. I know there are plenty of schools to look into but I am really looking for a recommendation based on personal experience. 

Thanks so much!

Jiji


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We only allow personal recommendations from regular contributors to the forum so this will prevent someone joining just to promote them-self
Where is Cairo will you be based and what sort of hours would you be looking for? I know an Egyptian girl who teaches English .. 

Maiden


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> We only allow personal recommendations from regular contributors to the forum so this will prevent someone joining just to promote them-self
> Where is Cairo will you be based and what sort of hours would you be looking for? I know an Egyptian girl who teaches English ..
> 
> Maiden


oh thanks for the information about the forum rules on this. 

i am in medinat nasr but willing to do *some* travel for a good teacher (or possibly find a teacher who would come to me or meet me near my place). i am looking for a 2 hour lesson once a week to start. 

Thanks!


----------

